# [Sammelthread] Feedback zur Ausgabe 11/2011



## PCGH_Marco (30. September 2011)

Hallo,

der Feedback-Sammelthread zur Ausgabe 11/2011 startet am Freitagabend.       Die neue "PC Games Hardware"-Ausgabe liegt ab 5. Oktober 2011 am   Kiosk.     Einige Abonnenten bekommen die PC Games Hardware 2 bis 3   Werktage früher. Schreibt eure Meinung zur PC Games Hardware 11/2011   in diesen Thread und wählt in der Umfrage eure Lieblingsartikel aus. Die Redaktion der PC Games     Hardware   versucht hier, auf Fragen und Anregungen schnell zu antworten.

Zu den Umfragen:
• Welche Inhalte der Heft-DVD 11/2011 haben euch gefallen? 
• Welche Artikel der PC Games Hardware 11/2011 haben euch gefallen?

Grüße
Marco


----------



## Thunderstom (30. September 2011)

Hallo liebe PCGH Redaktion,
ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen eine der interessantesten Zeitungen für mich seit lange 
War ganz überrascht als sie heute schon im Briefkasten lag (kommt sonst meistens samstags).
Im Prinzip find ich die Inhalte alle top (wobei ich noch nicht ganz durch bin^^), jeglich den Bulldozzer test vermisse ich 


Ein treuer Print abonnent


----------



## Huax (30. September 2011)

*PCGH 11/2011 mit SSD-Special, Windows-8-Bericht und 125 Spiele-Vollversionen - Testjahrbuch auf 48 Seiten in der DVD-Ausgabe*

Warum stehen in dem Testjahrbuch die Lynnfields mit 45nm? :S


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (30. September 2011)

*AW: PCGH 11/2011 mit SSD-Special, Windows-8-Bericht und 125 Spiele-Vollversionen - Testjahrbuch auf 48 Seiten in der DVD-Ausgabe*

Wo siehst du das? Ich finde es in der Meldung grad nicht...

_edit: Da der in diesem Kontext etwas merkwürdig wirkt, zur Erklärung: Ursprünglich waren diese Kommentare im Thread http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...stjahrbuch-auf-48-seiten-der-dvd-ausgabe.html gepostet worden. Auf die „Meldung“ bezog sich meine Nachfrage._


----------



## Huax (30. September 2011)

*AW: PCGH 11/2011 mit SSD-Special, Windows-8-Bericht und 125 Spiele-Vollversionen - Testjahrbuch auf 48 Seiten in der DVD-Ausgabe*

In dem Heftchen was bei der Zeitschrift dabei war steht das so..


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (30. September 2011)

*AW: PCGH 11/2011 mit SSD-Special, Windows-8-Bericht und 125 Spiele-Vollversionen - Testjahrbuch auf 48 Seiten in der DVD-Ausgabe*

Du hast sie schon? Cool...
Zu deiner Frage: Besteht die Frage darin, warum die als 2010er-CPUs überhaupt drin sind oder warum da 45nm steht? Ersteres: Weil sonst der CPU-Teil des TJBs ziemlich leer wäre (Core 2k + 980 BE + Llano), zweiteres: weil Intel das so angibt. Lynnfield ist 45nm, erst Gulftown und Sandy sind 32nm.


----------



## Huax (30. September 2011)

*AW: PCGH 11/2011 mit SSD-Special, Windows-8-Bericht und 125 Spiele-Vollversionen - Testjahrbuch auf 48 Seiten in der DVD-Ausgabe*

Ja, diesen Monat kam sie wieder flotter als die letzten.
Hmm.. irgendwie dachte ich die Lynns wären auch schon in 32nm gewesen, sollten die dass nach Intels Tick Tock nicht auch sein?


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (30. September 2011)

Lynnfield/Bloomfield sind der "Nehalem"-Tick.


----------



## DaxTrose (30. September 2011)

Ich habe meine heute auch schon bekommen (das erste Mal freitags)! 
Die Idee mit dem Testjahrbuch ist klasse und sollte min. halbjährlich weitergeführt werden.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. September 2011)

/sign.
Sehr schönes Format. Weniger bei Mainboards und Grafikkarten, die meist eh in großen Marktübersichten getestet werden (und ein halbes Jahr später oft schon durch ein neues Modell/Revision der Karte ersetzt wurden), aber Lüfter, Kühler, Monitore,... hat man so z.T. das erste Mal in einer Übersicht beieinander (den Text zum ZR24w gabs im Heft afaik noch gar nicht) 
In den Kategorien hätte man imho sogar noch ältere Tests aufnehmen können, aber wenn ihr das in Zukunft regelmäßig wiederholt (zumindest auf DVD), dann hat man ja irgendwann alles beieinander.

Was ich auch schonmal klasse fand, war der Aufrüsttest, aber dazu mal eine Frage:

Beinhaltet die abschließende Empfehlungstabelle noch weitere Benchmarks? 

Weil irgendwie ist die DEUTLICH CPU-lastiger, als die Skalierungsdiagramme. Beispiel:
Die Kombination E8400/GTX460 läuft unter "CPU bremst stark". Als optimal wird ein Aufrüsten auf einen mittleren Quadcore beschrieben (Kostenpunkt immerhin 250-300 € wegen Board und RAM).
@1080 bringt so eine Aufrüstung aber nur ("nur"?) 100%*/2%/0%/10%/3%/30%, im Schnitt 25% Leistungszuwachs, wobei nur Anno 1404 von eingeschränkt auf gut spielbar wechselt. (ich gehe mal davon aus, dass sich das OC des getesteten C2D und der Vorsprung eine 2500K vor der nicht getesteten, "optimalen" Mittelklasse gegenseitig aufheben)
Bin ich dagegen ein bißchen verrückt und spendiere dem ""CPU limitierten"" System eine GTX570 fürs gleiche Geld, habe ich nach euren Messungen 0%/30%/50%*/60%/80%*/10%, also im Schnitt 40% Leistungszuwachs, wodurch Crysis2 und Metro2033 überhaupt erst angenehm spielbar werden.
Klingt für mich nach der besseren Option und hat bei mir dazu geführt, dass ich (E5300@3,3+/9800GTX+) eine Aufrüstung der GPU gegenüber der CPU wieder priorisiere.

(Prozentangaben: Anno/BD/Cr2/D3/M2033/Sc2, *=Grenze zu gut spielbar überschritten. Alle Zahlen anhand der Grafiken geschätzt)


Noch eine Frage zum Vergleich Referenz gegen Custom Grafikkartenkühler:
Was für ein Board und CPU kam zum Einsatz? Irgendwie hab ich keine Angabe gefunden, ohne sind CPU und NB-Temperatur aber wenig aussagekräftig. (Das Bild z.B. sieht mir sogar nach So1155 aus, wo eine NB Temperatur gar nicht existiert...) Auch weitere Einsteckkarten und deren Abstand könnten wichtig sein.
Prinzipiell hätte der Test imho von einer Lautstärkemessung und einem GPU-lastigeren Benchmark profitieren können, denn die Temperaturen hängen ja doch stark davon ab, wie die Lüftersteuerung der jeweiligen Karte arbeitet und Anno stellt nicht unbedingt die höchsten Anforderungen an die GPU-Wärmeabfuhr. Die Idee an sich finde ich aber sehr schön, könnte man imho in Zukunft häufiger machen, z.B. wenn die erste Ladung Custom-Karten eines Typs getestet wird oder (zumindest) bei Nachrüstkühlern.


----------



## grigi (30. September 2011)

Ich überlege das Abo zu kündigen. 
Nicht weil der Inhalt schlecht ist, aber Format und Druckbild sind schlecht. 
PCGH Leistungindex Singel GPU (Seite 35) 
Der Index - Karten - die Schriftgröße ist so klein, ich bekommt Kopschmerzen beim Versuch die Kartennamen zu lesen. 
Das gilt für eine Vielzahl von Informationen, die einem durch ihre Winzigkeit das Lesen vermiesen. 
Merkt das niemand? 
Wenn ich das mal mit einer PC Games Ausgabe 1/1999 vergleiche und die 11/2011 danebenlege, fällt auf das die alte Ausgabe viel größer ist. Die Schrift ist größer, das Papier dicker und der Preis 9,90 DM sogar billiger. 
Also 1999 hat man für weniger Geld noch ein deutlich besser lesbares Produkt von eurem Verlag bekommen. 
Heute braucht man eine Lupe oder muss sich sehr anstrengen.


----------



## Preisi (30. September 2011)

Einfach super! Hab heute auch schon meine Ausgabe bekommen.
Das Heftchen find ich ne gute Idee, hätte allerdings ne Frage:

Wo gibts diesen Hintergrund auf Seite 108 mit dem Atompilz/Wassertropfen?!?!

Ich suche, suche und suche aber finde ihn nicht...

Mfg Preisi


----------



## Taitan (30. September 2011)

Die Ausgabe war hier auch schon heute im Briefkasten. Gute Ausgabe. Nur der DVD Inhalt ist wieder etwas "gaga"... habt ihr nicht langsam das ganze Ashampoo Portfolio durch?


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (1. Oktober 2011)

grigi schrieb:


> Ich überlege das Abo zu kündigen.
> Nicht weil der Inhalt schlecht ist, aber Format und Druckbild sind schlecht.
> PCGH Leistungindex Singel GPU (Seite 35)
> Der Index - Karten - die Schriftgröße ist so klein, ich bekommt Kopschmerzen beim Versuch die Kartennamen zu lesen.
> ...


Also eins vorab: Dass Preisvergleiche von vor 12 Jahren mit dem heutigen Stand nicht mehr nur hinken, sondern mangels Beinen direkt auf den Boden fallen, brauche ich glaube ich nicht extra zu erwähnen. Selbst ohne 12-jährige Inflation, schau einfach mal auf den Papierpreis der vergangenen zwei bis drei Jahre:
http://www.markgraf.de/de/images/stories/papierpreisentwicklung.pdf


Dass die Schrift allzu klein sein soll, kann ich ehrlich gesagt auch nur bedingt nachvollziehen - zumal ein Vergleich mit der PC Games eh sinnlos ist, da die schon immer eine andere Typo als wir genommen haben und es uns 1999 noch nicht gab. Ich habe sicherlich keine schlechten Augen, was die Sehschärfe betrifft,  eine Brille brauche ich nicht, aber mehr als 100 Prozente Sehschärfe wurden bei mir auch noch nie festgestellt. Ich kann mit meinen 35,x Jahren den Leistungsindex am halb ausgestreckten Arm noch problemlos lesen. Ernstgemeinte Frage, da deine Bezugsgrößen ja 1999 und 2011 (also 12 Jahre) sind: Lässt deine Sehkraft eventuell nach und du bräuchtest vielleicht eine Brille?


----------



## Sauerland (1. Oktober 2011)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Also eins vorab:
> Dass die Schrift allzu klein sein soll, kann ich ehrlich gesagt auch nur bedingt nachvollziehen - zumal ein Vergleich mit der PC Games eh sinnlos ist, da die schon immer eine andere Typo als wir genommen haben und es uns 1999 noch nicht gab. Ich habe sicherlich keine schlechten Augen, was die Sehschärfe betrifft,  eine Brille brauche ich nicht, aber mehr als 100 Prozente Sehschärfe wurden bei mir auch noch nie festgestellt. Ich kann mit meinen 35,x Jahren den Leistungsindex am halb ausgestreckten Arm noch problemlos lesen. Ernstgemeinte Frage, da deine Bezugsgrößen ja 1999 und 2011 (also 12 Jahre) sind: Lässt deine Sehkraft eventuell nach und du bräuchtest vielleicht eine Brille?


 
Also lieber Carsten, ich bin zwar kein Abo-Leser, dennoch ein treuer Käufer der Zeitschrift seit den ersten Tagen. Klar ab und an, gibt es für mich persönlich nichts interessantes in der Zeitschrift, weswegen der Kauf ausfällt, jedoch die Mehrheit wird immer noch gekauft.

Auch ich bin nicht mehr der jüngste 50++ und kann mich so mancher Tabelle nicht mehr erfreuen, weil selbst mit meiner Lesebrille schaff ich kaum etwas zu entziffern, gerade bei abendlichen ruhigen Lesen unter Kunstlicht. Hier hat sich sich Qualität nach meiner Meinung wirklich verschlechtert, auch wenn ich verstehen kann das man alles mit der Kostenfrage begründen kann.

Warten wir mal ab, ob mir dieses Heft wieder einmal ein paar nützliche Dinge nahe bringen kann. Der SSD Teil erscheint mir da schon interessant, auch weil ich mir gerade eine Curical m4 128Gig bestellt habe. Ich hoffe das es da auch einige Tipps Rund um die SSD´s gibt.

Gruß


----------



## chickenwingattack (1. Oktober 2011)

Also ich muss auch sagen die Papierquali ist echt schlimm, Druckquali ist okay. Der Grund warum ich weiterhin ein Abo besitzen werde:

Die Geilen extra Sachen wie: 

Regelmäßige Kaufberatung zu Komplettpc´s
Alljährliche Kühlberatung bevor der Sommer kommt 
Reportagen wie letzt die wichtigesten Ereignisse beim Overclocken oder die CPU Geschichte

oder wie diese Ausgabe dieses Miniheft mit den gesammelten Test. Ich finde das so geil, muss man net so suchen "Oh der Test ist Ausgabe 03/2011, shit wo habe ich die hingelegt??" 

Deswegen macht weiter so, aber besseres Papier könnte net schaden.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (1. Oktober 2011)

Danke für die Rückmeldung.


Sauerland schrieb:


> Auch ich bin nicht mehr der jüngste 50++ und kann mich so mancher Tabelle nicht mehr erfreuen, weil selbst mit meiner Lesebrille schaff ich kaum etwas zu entziffern, gerade bei abendlichen ruhigen Lesen unter Kunstlicht. Hier hat sich sich Qualität nach meiner Meinung wirklich verschlechtert, auch wenn ich verstehen kann das man alles mit der Kostenfrage begründen kann.


 Hast du vielleicht die Möglichkeit, mal ein (scharfes) Foto mit der Digi-Cam von einem besonders eklatanten Beispiel (gern auch unter den bei dir offenbar problematischeren Kunstlichtbedingungen) zu mailen? Natürlich sind wir daran interessiert, das Heft zu verbessern, aber es ist auch sehr schwer solche Dinge korrekt einzuschätzen; gerade wenn man eben keine Probleme mit dem Entziffern hat.

Falls das geht, bitte an cs[AT]pcgameshardware.de


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. Oktober 2011)

grigi schrieb:


> ner PC Games Ausgabe 1/1999 vergleiche und die 11/2011 danebenlege, fällt auf das die alte Ausgabe viel größer ist. Die Schrift ist größer, das Papier dicker und der Preis 9,90 DM sogar billiger.
> Also 1999 hat man für weniger Geld noch ein deutlich besser lesbares Produkt von eurem Verlag bekommen.



Du musst auch die Kehrseite betrachten: Bei gleichbleibender bis steigender Seitenzahl und vergleichsweise kleinen Weißflächen bekommt man heute genauso viel/mehr Textfläche, auf der sich aber aufgrund des kompakteren Layouts deutlich mehr Informationen unterbringen lassen. Für Leute mit eingeschränktem Sehvermögen natürlich ärgerlich...
Vielleicht wäre es ein Kompromiss/möglich alle Tabellen und Diagramme auf die DVD zu packen? Ist zwar nicht sehr komfortabel, ermöglich aber beliebige Vergrößerungen und erfordert nicht eine Steigerung des Platzverbrauches einiger Elemente um 20% für vermutlich <1% der Leserschaft.


----------



## Taitan (2. Oktober 2011)

Die Fußnoten find ich aber wirklich zu klein geschrieben...gerade da wo die Testsystemangaben neben einem Diagramm  bzw. einer Tabelle stehen.


----------



## Roman441 (2. Oktober 2011)

Hallo hatte meine Ausgabe auch bereits am Freitag im Briefkasten. Super Service.
Ich habe na klar auch gleich am Gewinnspiel mit gemacht. Deshalb meine frage, ich bekam als Antwort auf meine Gewinn Email eine Abwesenheits Notiz hat das seine Richtigkeit oder war ich da zu schnell?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Oktober 2011)

Taitan schrieb:


> Die Fußnoten find ich aber wirklich zu klein geschrieben...gerade da wo die Testsystemangaben neben einem Diagramm  bzw. einer Tabelle stehen.


 
Die braucht man ja zum Glück eher selten. Wo ich mangelnde Größe jetzt aber mal bestätigen muss: Die Bilder von Controller/Flash in der SSD-Test-Tabelle. Unabhängig von der Qualität der Augen reicht die Druckqualität einfach nicht aus, um da irgendwas sinnvolles zu erkennen.
Bei der Gelegenheit: Fehlende Hardware-Angabe No2 ist die "7200rpm 1TB HDD" in besagtem Test. Davon gibts schließlich viele, die sich über einen Zeitraum von 4 Jahren und verteilen und z.T. um ~50% in der Transferrate unterscheiden. (Allgemeine Anmerkung zum Test: Das Kopieren großer Dateimengen ist irgendwie das Letzte, wofür ich eine SSD kaufen würde)


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (2. Oktober 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Beinhaltet die abschließende Empfehlungstabelle noch weitere Benchmarks?
> 
> Weil irgendwie ist die DEUTLICH CPU-lastiger, als die Skalierungsdiagramme.


Wie du weißt, ist es so, dass eine schwache Grafikkarte eher noch durch Detailreduzierungen für eine flüssige Darstellung zu gebrauchen ist, während sich bei einer Limitierung durch eine langsame CPU kaum durch irgendwelche Tricks (außer Overclocking) mehr Fps erreichen lassen. Generell basiert die Einstufung auf den Index-Benchmarks, die sich leicht von den im Artikel verwendeten Benchmarks unterscheiden. Am besten wartest du aber auf eine Antwort von Marc, denn der hat das Element zum Artikel beigesteuert.


Roman441 schrieb:


> Ich habe na klar auch gleich am Gewinnspiel mit gemacht. Deshalb meine frage, ich bekam als Antwort auf meine Gewinn Email eine Abwesenheits Notiz hat das seine Richtigkeit oder war ich da zu schnell?


 Wir haben standardmäßíg für Lesereinsendungen aller Art die Funktion für automatische Rückantworten eingeschaltet.


----------



## Sauerland (2. Oktober 2011)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Danke für die Rückmeldung.
> 
> Hast du vielleicht die Möglichkeit, mal ein (scharfes) Foto mit der Digi-Cam von einem besonders eklatanten Beispiel (gern auch unter den bei dir offenbar problematischeren Kunstlichtbedingungen) zu mailen? Natürlich sind wir daran interessiert, das Heft zu verbessern, aber es ist auch sehr schwer solche Dinge korrekt einzuschätzen; gerade wenn man eben keine Probleme mit dem Entziffern hat.
> 
> Falls das geht, bitte an cs[AT]pcgameshardware.de


 
Gerne gebe ich mal ein Beispiel, nur leider kann ich dir nicht mit besonders guten Bildern dienen, weil meine selten genutzte Kamera lediglich 3,2 MPix. auflöst. Diese Auflösung reicht leider nicht für besonders scharfe Kunstlichtbilder. Deshalb nenne ich ein paar passende Stellen, zur Ansicht.

Nehmen wir z.B. einmal die Tabellen auf Seite 38, oder Seite 68 (Performance pro Watt/ Cinebench R11.5 x86) in der aktuellen 10/2011. Genauso sind die anderen Tabellen überwiegend nur mit einer Lupe genau zu entziffern, leider.

Aber ich bin selbstverständlich dazu bereit einzusehen, das ein Brillenträger nun mal nicht die selben Erwartungen stellen darf wie jemand mit gesunden Augen.

Früher konnte man die Tabellen jedoch besser lesen, weil einfach die Darstellung eine größere Schriftart nutzte.


Gruß


----------



## PCGH_Marc (3. Oktober 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Was ich auch schonmal klasse fand, war der Aufrüsttest, aber dazu mal eine Frage: Beinhaltet die abschließende Empfehlungstabelle noch weitere Benchmarks? Weil irgendwie ist die DEUTLICH CPU-lastiger, als die Skalierungsdiagramme. Beispiel:
> Die Kombination E8400/GTX460 läuft unter "CPU bremst stark". Als optimal wird ein Aufrüsten auf einen mittleren Quadcore beschrieben (Kostenpunkt immerhin 250-300 € wegen Board und RAM).





PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Wie du weißt, ist es so, dass eine schwache Grafikkarte eher noch durch Detailreduzierungen für eine flüssige Darstellung zu gebrauchen ist, während sich bei einer Limitierung durch eine langsame CPU kaum durch irgendwelche Tricks (außer Overclocking) mehr Fps erreichen lassen. Generell basiert die Einstufung auf den Index-Benchmarks, die sich leicht von den im Artikel verwendeten Benchmarks unterscheiden. Am besten wartest du aber auf eine Antwort von Marc, denn der hat das Element zum Artikel beigesteuert.


Wie Stephan bereits erwähnt hat, basiert die große Übersicht auch auf den Index-Benchmarks (plus weitere uns vorliegende Werte) und nicht nur auf den sechs Spielen in dem Artikel. Hinzu kommt, dass eine limitierende CPU als solche deutlich schwieriger "entlimitiert" werden kann als eine Grafikkarte. Die Aussage "CPU bremst" ist bitte nicht dahingehend zu interpretieren, dass ein Spiel mit dieser CPU nicht mehr flüssig läuft, sondern mit einer schnelleren CPU deutlich mehr Fps erzielt werden können. Wie seitlich extra erwähnt wurde, basiert die Übersicht auf 1.680 x 1.050 1.920 x 1.080 Pixeln *ohne* AA/AF. Dadurch verschiebt sich der limitierende Faktor mehr hin zur CPU bzw. diese verhindert hohe Fps eher als die Grafikkarte - in 1080p *mit* AA/AF sieht das freilich oft anders aus. 

Nichtsdestotrotz ist - wie die Übersicht aussagt - der Wechsel eines E8400 auf einen mittleren Quadcore durchaus sinnvoll: Genügend Spiele laufen zwar mit dem E8400 rund, andere aber nur grenzwertig und einige wie Anno 1404, F1 2011, The Witcher 2, RUSE, ArmA 2 oder GTA IV ziemlich zäh bis hin zu unspielbar. Im Zweifel ist eine stärkere CPU dem letzten Quentchen GPU-Performance vorzuziehen, da die Grafikkarte deutlich leichter zu entlasten ist und eine dicke CPU viele Jahre ein treuer Begleiter sein kann (siehe Q6600).

Davon ab: Ein Quadcore wie ein X4 955 BE kostet 90€ und ein gescheites Board mit AM3+ sowie USB 3.0 gibt's ab grob 80€. Das sind also keine 200 Euro und schon gar nicht 250 oder 300 Euro (einen X4 955 erachte ich als "mittleren Quadcore"). Für 300€ bekommt man einen Core i5-2500K samt einer dicken 1155-Platine auf Z68-Basis und das ist kein "mittlerer" Quadcore, sondern im Mittel abseits der Gulftowns mit die schnellste CPU für Spieler und der zweitschnellste Desktop-Quad überhaupt


----------



## Dark-Blood (3. Oktober 2011)

Ich wollte auch mal kurz meine Meinung zum Magazin abgeben: 
Ich mag das PCGH echt gerne und ich bin glücklicher Abo-Besitzer, 
aber die Werbung wird immer mehr. Fast auf jeder 2ten Seite ist 
Werbung. 
Könnt ihr das nicht wenigstens zusammen fassen?
Ich zahle eigentlich echt ungern für Prospekte. 
Ansonsten weiter so 
Mal wieder echt gut gelungen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. Oktober 2011)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Die Aussage "CPU bremst" ist bitte nicht dahingehend zu interpretieren, dass ein Spiel mit dieser CPU nicht mehr flüssig läuft, sondern mit einer schnelleren CPU deutlich mehr Fps erzielt werden können. Wie seitlich extra erwähnt wurde, basiert die Übersicht auf 1.680 x 1.050 1.920 x 1.080 Pixeln *ohne* AA/AF. Dadurch verschiebt sich der limitierende Faktor mehr hin zur CPU bzw. diese verhindert hohe Fps eher als die Grafikkarte - in 1080p *mit* AA/AF sieht das freilich oft anders aus.



Auch wenn ich die non-HQ-Ergebnisse nehme, sehe ich da keinen so großen Unterschied. Erst recht nicht beim 955 BE. Der ist mit einer GTX460 ist in 5 von 6 Benchmarks langsamer (oft deutlich langsamer), als ein 8400 mit einer GTX 570. Das man eine geringere CPU-Leistung leichter kompensieren kann, als eine niedrige Grafikleistung, stimmt natürlich (hätte man vielleicht auch im Artikel ansprechen können). Ich habe mich halt nur gewundert, dass in der Tabelle eine Lösung als "optimal" bezeichnet wird, die in den (wie gesagt: sehr schönen) Tests gegen eine "CPU bremst" Kombination klar verlieren würde.

P.S.:
Ich hatte mit einer Kombination aus i5 2300 und GA-Z68-UD3 gerechnet. Das hat sich meiner Einschätzung nach ganz gut auf Höhe eurer obersten "optimal"-Empfehlung für die 460 einsortiert und das Verhältnis zum getesteten i5 2500K schien mir ähnlich, wie zwischen dem 8400 aus der Tabelle und dem 8400 @3,6 aus dem Test. Irgendwie musste ich ja für diese Unterschiede kompensieren und die Aufrüstung auf einen 955 BE wäre zumindest mir auch zu teuer für das gebotene (oder eben nicht - Sc2 läuft ja sogar fast langsamer) Leisungsplus.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (4. Oktober 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Was ich auch schonmal klasse fand, war der Aufrüsttest, aber dazu mal eine Frage:
> 
> Beinhaltet die abschließende Empfehlungstabelle noch weitere Benchmarks?
> 
> ...


In dem Heft, was vor mir liegt, steht: „CPU bremst“ - nicht stark. In den Diagrammen bremst die CPU logischerweise weniger, weil sie um 20% Prozent übertaktet ist. Eine Aufrüstung auf einen mittleren Quadcore kostet circa. 160 Euro (90 + 70), RAM könnte in AM2+-Boards weitergenutzt werden.

Zu deinem Posting direkt drüber: Auch bei 1.920 „non-HQ“ kommt zum Teil Anti-Aliasing zum Einsatz.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die braucht man ja zum Glück eher selten. Wo ich mangelnde Größe jetzt aber mal bestätigen muss: Die Bilder von Controller/Flash in der SSD-Test-Tabelle. Unabhängig von der Qualität der Augen reicht die Druckqualität einfach nicht aus, um da irgendwas sinnvolles zu erkennen.


Da hast du leider Recht. Wir werden uns für die Zukunft etwas neues ausdenken.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Bei der Gelegenheit: Fehlende Hardware-Angabe No2 ist die "7200rpm 1TB HDD" in besagtem Test. Davon gibts schließlich viele, die sich über einen Zeitraum von 4 Jahren und verteilen und z.T. um ~50% in der Transferrate unterscheiden.


Deja-vu? Mir ist so, als hätte ich das schonmal beantwortet. Es ist keine fehlende HW-Angabe, sondern schlicht ein „generisches Modell“ - mit 2 TByte, nicht einem (auch zu klein gedruckt? Das ist schon der zweite Fehler in deinen Korrekturen/Anregungen). Davon gibt's nicht sooooo viele und die, die es gibt, unterscheiden sich nicht sooooo gigantisch in der Leistung.

Davon ab: Die Festplatte ist hier als Beispiel aufgenommen und wird (natürlich) von den SSDs vorgeführt. Das gilt für alle entsprechenden HDDs, da wäre es doch nicht sehr nett, nur einen Hersteller durch Namensnennung bloßzustellen, oder? 



Sauerland schrieb:


> Nehmen wir z.B. einmal die Tabellen auf Seite 38, oder Seite 68 (Performance pro Watt/ Cinebench R11.5 x86) in der aktuellen 10/2011. Genauso sind die anderen Tabellen überwiegend nur mit einer Lupe genau zu entziffern, leider.
> 
> Aber ich bin selbstverständlich dazu bereit einzusehen, das ein Brillenträger nun mal nicht die selben Erwartungen stellen darf wie jemand mit gesunden Augen.
> 
> Früher konnte man die Tabellen jedoch besser lesen, weil einfach die Darstellung eine größere Schriftart nutzte.


Danke, ich werde mal mit dem Layout reden, welche Schriftgrößen wir da nutzen und seit wann das so ist. Nur zur Sicherheit: Vergleichst du das jetzt („Früher konnte man…“) mit der PC Games von 1999?

_edit:
In den letzten Jahren, mindestens seit 12/2007, hat sich an der Schriftgröße in den einbeinigen Benchies, also denen mit einem Balken hintendran, nichts geändert._


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (4. Oktober 2011)

Dark-Blood schrieb:


> Ich wollte auch mal kurz meine Meinung zum Magazin abgeben:
> Ich mag das PCGH echt gerne und ich bin glücklicher Abo-Besitzer,
> aber die Werbung wird immer mehr. Fast auf jeder 2ten Seite ist
> Werbung.
> ...



Ich kann Dir versichern, dass statistisch gesehen die Werbung nicht mehr wird. Im Gegenteil, das Verhältnis redaktionelle Seite zu Anzeige steigt sogar. Wo nervt Dich denn die Werbung besonders?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. Oktober 2011)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Deja-vu? Mir ist so, als hätte ich das schonmal beantwortet.



Die Frage stellt sich mir bei jedem Test erneut. Aber ich versuche sie in Zukunft zu unterdrücken, wenn die Angabe eh nur zum "Vorführen" dient.


----------



## Sauerland (4. Oktober 2011)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Danke, ich werde mal mit dem Layout reden, welche Schriftgrößen wir da nutzen und seit wann das so ist. Nur zur Sicherheit: Vergleichst du das jetzt („Früher konnte man…“) mit der PC Games von 1999?
> 
> _edit:
> In den letzten Jahren, mindestens seit 12/2007, hat sich an der Schriftgröße in den einbeinigen Benchies, also denen mit einem Balken hintendran, nichts geändert._


 
Nun ich hab mir gerade mal zufällig die Extendend Ausgabe 1/2009 in die Hand genommen um einfach eine Vergleich ziehen zu können, denn selbstverständlich zog ich keinen Vergleich mit einer Ausgabe aus 1999.

In der Ausgabe sind die Benches um einiges deutlicher zu lesen, gleich welcher Art. Ich kann daher deine Aussage diesbezüglich nicht entsprechen, dass sich seit 2007 nichts geändert hätte. Für mich entsteht der Eindruck, dass die Schriftgröße reduziert wurde und selbst bei einer minimalen Veränderung nach unten dürfte dies sicherlich ins Gewicht fallen, wodurch man einiges an Platz einsparen kann, wenn die Tabellen kleiner gezeichnet werden können.


Gruß


----------



## Dark-Blood (4. Oktober 2011)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Ich kann Dir versichern, dass statistisch gesehen die Werbung nicht mehr wird. Im Gegenteil, das Verhältnis redaktionelle Seite zu Anzeige steigt sogar. Wo nervt Dich denn die Werbung besonders?


 

Besonders die Menge, wie schon gesagt. 
Und wenn eben Artikel unterbrochen werden. 
Ihr könntet es ja zusammenfassen und ans Ende hängen XD 
Wird warscheinlich nicht gehen, aber wäre wunderbar.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (4. Oktober 2011)

Ich glaube, das hatten wir vor einiger Zeit schon mal erwähnt: Die absolute Anzahl ist nicht gestiegen, die Anzeigen sind nun jedoch oft keine ganzen Seiten mehr, sondern sogenannte "Störer" im Format Halb- oder gar Viertelseite. Dadurch bleibt die Werbung im Blickfeld des Lesers, neben dem redaktionellen Inhalt, nicht einfach überblätterbar. Das führt offensichtlich dazu, dass die Werbung gefühlt zunimmt.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (4. Oktober 2011)

Sauerland schrieb:


> Nun ich hab mir gerade mal zufällig die Extendend Ausgabe 1/2009 in die Hand genommen um einfach eine Vergleich ziehen zu können, denn selbstverständlich zog ich keinen Vergleich mit einer Ausgabe aus 1999.
> 
> In der Ausgabe sind die Benches um einiges deutlicher zu lesen, gleich welcher Art. Ich kann daher deine Aussage diesbezüglich nicht entsprechen, dass sich seit 2007 nichts geändert hätte. Für mich entsteht der Eindruck, dass die Schriftgröße reduziert wurde und selbst bei einer minimalen Veränderung nach unten dürfte dies sicherlich ins Gewicht fallen, wodurch man einiges an Platz einsparen kann, wenn die Tabellen kleiner gezeichnet werden können.
> 
> ...


Ich habe mal ein Foto als Untermauerung meiner Behauptung gemacht. Eine aktuellere Ausgabe (03/2011) gegen die 12/2007. Seit der 03/2011 haben wir definitiv nichts mehr geändert, dafür sprichen die Fontgrößen und Zeilendurchschüsse in unseren Layout-Dokumenten.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sirwuffi (4. Oktober 2011)

ist das normal, dass beim gewinnspiel ne abwesenheitsnotiz zurückkommt ?


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (4. Oktober 2011)

sirwuffi schrieb:


> ist das normal, dass beim gewinnspiel ne abwesenheitsnotiz zurückkommt ?


 Ja - aber es ist nicht normal, dass ich alles zwei Mal beantworte. 
Siehe hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...edback-zur-ausgabe-11-2011-a.html#post3486727


----------



## sirwuffi (5. Oktober 2011)

da überspringt man eine Seite im Thread und schon macht man sich unbeliebt.....sorry


----------



## Sauerland (5. Oktober 2011)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Ich habe mal ein Foto als Untermauerung meiner Behauptung gemacht. Eine aktuellere Ausgabe (03/2011) gegen die 12/2007. Seit der 03/2011 haben wir definitiv nichts mehr geändert, dafür sprichen die Fontgrößen und Zeilendurchschüsse in unseren Layout-Dokumenten.
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 
Es mag so sein das ihr seit 03/2011 keine Änderungen vorgenommen hab, nur kann ich hier feststellen, dass die Tabellen in 1/2009 Extendend eine größere Beschriftung aufweisen, als die aktuellen z.B. in der jetzigen 11/2011.

Schaust du dir die Tabelle Geforce GTX 260-216: Leistung in DX9 und DX10 auf Seite 15 in der 11/2011 an, kannst du feststellen, das die Tabellenunterschrift (Hinweis aufs System) in einer größeren Schrift dargestellt ist als die Tabellenbeschriftung selbst (z.B. Core i5-2500 mit Geforce GTX260-216).

Genau diese Beschriftung ist allerdings von Interesse, weil man nur so die Unterschiede feststellen kann, dabei spielt dann der Balken eine untergordnete Rolle. Was nützt mir der Balken, wenn nicht entziffern kann um wenn/was es sich handelt.

Gruß


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (5. Oktober 2011)

Ich kann dir leider nicht folgen.  

Was ich kapiere:
1. Absatz: 01/2009 vs. 11./2011.
2. Absatz: Balkenbeschriftung (bei dir: „Tabellenbeschriftung“) ist kleiner als Systembeschreibung/Benchmarkkommentar (meinetwegen auch andersrum: Systembeschreibung größer als Balkenbeschriftung)
3. Absatz: Es geht dir um „diese“ Beschriftung: „Tabellenbeschriftung“ (Balkenbeschriftung, also „Core i5-2500K mit Radeon HD 4870“ zum Beispiel).
--

In meinem Foto zeige ich jedoch genau diese Beschriftung, um die es dir geht. In meinem Foto habe ich die 03/2011 verwendet, weil die gerade rumlag. Seit der 03/2011 hat sich an der Schrift nichts geändert, also ist das Foto auch repräsentativ für die 11/2011.

Als meinen letzten Beitrag zu diesem Thema – sorry, aber irgendwer muss auch mal an der 12/2011 arbeiten – hier nochmal ein Vergleich der beiden von dir genannten Ausgaben. Die Schriftgröße ist gleichgeblieben.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr.Maison (5. Oktober 2011)

"* 48 Seiten A5 Testjahrbuch"

*So etwas finde ich gut. Schade das es nicht (auch) als PDF daher kommt. Oder bringt in bälde wieder einen Jahrgang auf der Heft-DVD. Ich möchte die Hefte einfach nicht mehr sammeln und Stapeln müssen. Auch ist das durchsuchen der PDFs sehr angenehm. Ja ich weiß das ich es direkt als PDF kaufen kann, aber das möchte ich erst nach dem durchlesen der Hefte +(DVD) haben.


----------



## -MIRROR- (6. Oktober 2011)

Habe sie als ABonnement ja schon seit 2 tagen und auch schon komplett durchgelesen! Sie ist wirklich sehr gelungen! 

Das Gewinnspiel ist wieder einmal bombastisch. Ich habe bei euch zwar noch nie etwas gewonnen, leider, aber ich hoffe es zutiefst, weil dort wirklich sehr nützliche Sachen dabei sind. 

Was mir auffällt:

Es sind so viele Produkte schon asu tests und Einkaufsführer herausgenommen worde. Wo taucht mal wieder der CPU-Kühle rProlimatech Megahalems auf? Der war doch der Knaller und ist es auch, ich besitze ihn. Und warum wird gar nicht mal auf die "älteren" SSD's eingegangen? Meine G.SKill Falcon II 64GB stellt ja jetzt schon einen sehr krassen Kontrast dar. ich finde solche BEispiele sind sehr nützlich,w eil man besser die Weiterentwicklung nachvollziehen aknn und deren Ausmaße abschätzen kann.

EUER TESTJAHRBUCH 2011 ist wunderbar gelungen. DANKE!


Fragen: 

Bzgl. der Lüfteroptimierung. Mein CPU-Lüfter (Noiseblocker) ist an das Mainboard angeschlossen. Eigentlich soll amn den doch per Speedfan regeln können. Ihr bewerbt Speedfan sehr oft, aber bei mir funktioniert das nie. ich weiß nie, welche rmeine rist, weil er gar nicht dort angezeigt wird. Meine anderen 4 Gehäuselüfter sind an eine Lüftersteuerung angeschlossen. Also so richtig erklärt werden dir Programme bei euch nicht...

Ich würd emir auch mal ein neuen OC-Artikel wünschen. Mir fehlt bei meinem Crosshair IV Formula immer die Übersicht. So viele Kürzel udn alles, aber mir hilft nichts. Auch das OC-Tutorial nicht. ich aknn alles i-wie nachvollziehen, aber so find eich das nicht in meinem BIOS. Wenn es heißt, senke die und die Spannung, gibt es bei mir gleich mehrere Sachen die irgendwie in dem Zusammenhang heißen. udn dann heißt es, achja du musst das und das an bzw. aus stellen, dann kannst du da erst regeln usw.

Daher habe ich bei mir auch mal mein Turbo V EVO ausprobiert. generlel wäre es doch mal interessant: Was leisten solche Mainboardtools? Das Tool hat meinen 1055T wie versprochen auch 3,25GHz übertakten bei einer Spannung von 1,40V. Es läuft und die Temps sind vollkommen in Ordnung, aber so richtig perfekt ist das ja noch lange nicht. Da könnte man sicher einiges optimieren. Vor allem bei gleicher Takterhöhung und wneiger Spannung, keine Ahnugn wie das aber umzusetzen ist. Und RAM-Übertaktung ist ja dann nochmal so ein thema, wo ich nicht weiß, was man da beachten muss,w enn man auch die CPU OC'en will.


----------



## Sauerland (6. Oktober 2011)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Ich habe mal ein Foto als Untermauerung meiner Behauptung gemacht. Eine aktuellere Ausgabe (03/2011) gegen die 12/2007. Seit der 03/2011 haben wir definitiv nichts mehr geändert, dafür sprichen die Fontgrößen und Zeilendurchschüsse in unseren Layout-Dokumenten.
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 
Carsten, offensichtlich reden wir aneinander vorbei.

Ich meine die Beschriftung in der jeweiligen Tabelle, links die Beschriftung recht der dazugehörige Balken. 

Was du hier zeigst ist doch die unterhalb der Tabelle aufgelistete Hardware die zum Test herangezogen wurde, oder nicht.

Aber was solls, du hast ja recht, das nächste Heft ist wichtiger.

Gruß und danke für die Mühe.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (6. Oktober 2011)

Nein, ich zeige auf beiden Fotos die Beschriftung der Balken, die du auch meinst. Erkennbar ist das am Rahmen, welcher über und unter den Buchstaben läuft - den gibt's bei der Systembeschreibung unterhalb des Benchmarks nicht. Da ist nur überhalb ein Strich, keiner darunter.



-MIRROR- schrieb:


> Was mir auffällt:
> 
> Es sind so viele Produkte schon asu tests und Einkaufsführer herausgenommen worde. […]. Und warum wird gar nicht mal auf die "älteren" SSD's eingegangen? Meine G.SKill Falcon II 64GB stellt ja jetzt schon einen sehr krassen Kontrast dar.


Meinst du speziell den Einkaufsführer? Dort ist eben nicht genug Platz, wenn erst mal eine gewisse Anzahl aktueller Modelle getestet wurde. Zurzeit sind mMn so viele SSDs wie nie dort aufgeführt - und er soll ja in erster Linie beim Einkauf beraten.

In Marktübersichten und anderen Tests bemühen wir uns, Vergleichswerte zu älteren Geräten mitzuliefern, um die Einordnung zu erleichtern. Beim Test günstiger SSDs in Ausgabe 09/2011 haben wir aus diesem Grund Adatas Nobility mitgetestet, welche auf derselben Hardwarebasis wie deine Falcon II aufsetzt und einen Indilinx-Contoller nutzt.


----------



## lotpiteert (6. Oktober 2011)

Ich überlege derzeit, mir nach langer Zeit (10/2009) mal wieder eine Ausgabe der PCGH zu kaufen. In meinem Regal steht noch ein PCGH Tuning-Kit 2005. Mich würde interessieren, was es damals damit auf sich hatte. Denn mein Eindruck war, dass es dieses nur in Bahnhofsbuchhandlungen gab, wo ich durch Zufall darauf stieß. Wird es so etwas wieder geben und wird dies dann ebenfalls nur in Bahnhofsbuchhandlungen erhältlich sein?


----------



## Mr.Maison (6. Oktober 2011)

lotpiteert schrieb:


> Ich überlege derzeit, mir nach langer Zeit (10/2009) mal wieder eine Ausgabe der PCGH zu kaufen. In meinem Regal steht noch ein PCGH Tuning-Kit 2005. Mich würde interessieren, was es damals damit auf sich hatte. Denn mein Eindruck war, dass es dieses nur in Bahnhofsbuchhandlungen gab, wo ich durch Zufall darauf stieß. Wird es so etwas wieder geben und wird dies dann ebenfalls nur in Bahnhofsbuchhandlungen erhältlich sein?


 
Man kann auch einen x-belibigen Zeitschriftenhändler fragen ob er eine (Sonder-)ausgabe bestellt. Alternativ kannst du die Hefte direkt hier bestellen Heftbestellung - PCGH


----------



## ile (7. Oktober 2011)

Dieses Testjahrbuch finde ich grundsätzlich eine sehr gute Idee... 

...aber ein gewisses Manko wird wieder offensichtlich: 
Es ist einfach nutzlos, eine CPU-Kühler-Übersicht zu haben, in der nur die Modelle, die seit der letzten Testmethodenänderung getestet wurden, drin sind. Ich weiß, ich hab das schon mal kritisiert, aber ich finde es einfach echt schade, dass der größte Pluspunkt an PCGH-Kühlertests - die große Palette an getesteten Modellen - futsch ist.  Ich verstehe ja, dass die Testmethoden geändert werden mussten, aber es war doch jetzt wirklich genug Zeit, um sehr empfehlenswerte (!) Kühler aus älteren Tests nochmal neu zu bewerten. Bsp.: Mugen 2, Prolimatech Megahalems, Thermalright Archon. (Beispielsweise würde ein hoffentlich bald kommender Test des EKL Himalaya ohne Vergleich mit dem Archon überhaupt keinen Sinn machen). 

Die Folge von diesem aktuellen Mangel ist, dass noch eine weitere Marktübersicht in PCGH für mich nur wenig hilfreich geworden ist und ich deshalb mit Artikeln aus dem (kostenlosen) Internet besser beraten bin. Und dann stellt man sich irgendwann die Frage: Warum soll ich jetzt noch 6 € pro Monat bezahlen? Im Moment gibt es zum Glück noch genug Gründ FÜR ein Abo, aber das ist einfach ein Punkt, der sehr wichtig ist: Einer eurer größten Pluspunkte ist und bleibt die Möglichkeit, deutlich mehr Produkte mit gleichen Testmethoden zu vergleichen als ein Blogger im Internet und den müsst ihr einfach nutzen!


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Oktober 2011)

Ich hab da mal eine Frage zum 32bit vs. 64bit Vergleich.
Habt ihr mal die Kernel Erweiterung für 32bit ausprobiert, mit der man mehr als 4GB RAM adressieren kann?
Bringt das was, gerade eben bei Programmen, die auf mehr RAM zugreifen können?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (7. Oktober 2011)

U.a. Photoshop, ja.


----------



## FreezerX (8. Oktober 2011)

Bei den SSD Tests finde ich die Leistungsbewertung, welche mit 60% über die Note entscheidet äußerst schlecht. 
Drei mal werden 10GB dupliziert, einmal wird rekomprimiert. Wie realistisch! 
Man muss beachten, dass eine SSD einmal gefüttert wird mit Betriebssystem, Anwendungen und einigen Spielen und ansonsten sich nur sehr wenig verändert. Von Interesse ist deshalb insbesondere die Bewertung der realen Leseleistung.

Ich finde ihr solltet die SSD Bewertung wesentlich näher an der Realität durchführen. Vielleicht interessiert jemand für die Bootzeit mit einer SSD? Oder ein Benchmark Parcours in dem die Leseleistung durchleuchtet wird, anhand von Spielen, Musikdateien, und Programmstarts.


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Oktober 2011)

Ich kann nicht ganz nachvollziehen, wieso die GTX 580 Ultra Charged von Point of View eine 1,85 bekommt, und damit nur 0,01 Punkte schlechter ist als die Gigabyte, obwohl das Teil unverschämt laut wird, während die Gigabyte sehr leise ist (Seite 53).
Sind die paar MHz mehr Takt wichtiger als eine leise Karte?


----------



## Airboume (8. Oktober 2011)

Ich find die PCGH mal wieder einfach genial!
Immer die besten Themen und alles kann man irgendwie gebrauchen...
Zum Thema Schriftgröße und co kann ich mit meinen 14Jahren noch nichts sagen - ich kann alles Problemlos lesen...
Ich werde zu Weihnachten auch ein Abo machen (Gibts besondere Weihnachtsaboprämien? ), vorallem, weil ich schon seit 1,5 Jahren dabei bin!

Kurz gefasst: *Weiter so!!*

LG


----------



## FreezerX (8. Oktober 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich kann nicht ganz nachvollziehen, wieso die GTX 580 Ultra Charged von Point of View eine 1,85 bekommt, und damit nur 0,01 Punkte schlechter ist als die Gigabyte, obwohl das Teil unverschämt laut wird, während die Gigabyte sehr leise ist (Seite 53).
> Sind die paar MHz mehr Takt wichtiger als eine leise Karte?


 
Du meinst die KFA², nicht Gigabyte? 
Liegt eben daran, dass Noten und Gewichtungen Pseudo-Messwerte und -Maßstäbe sind. Gerade bei so extrem geringen Notendifferenzen wie im GTX580 Test, sind die Noten Aussage los. Aber ich finde bei so etwas müssen die Leser durchschauen können, welche Eigenschaften für sie wichtig sind und das kann man in der Tabelle schon ablesen.

Aber ich finds cool wenn man sich ansieht wie die Noten zusammenkommen, z.B bei der Ausstattung. 
Da werden Faltblätter, Adapter und so weiter bewertet (ich weiß nicht WAS jeweils einfließt). Aber die Note die dadurch rauskommt kann sich um einige Zehntel unterscheiden dadurch.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (8. Oktober 2011)

Die Leistung (= Fps) bestimmt 60 Prozent der Endnote, der Rest 40 Prozent. Erreicht einer Karte viele Fps, wirkt sich das rechnerisch stark aus. Wir haben das einst so festgelegt, weil bei den meisten Leuten die Geschwindigkeit zählt. Dennoch verweisen wir nicht umsonst immer wieder auf die Teildisziplinen und heben besonders leise/sparsame Karten einer Serie heraus – eben weil viele Spieler auf die Kür achten. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Oktober 2011)

Dann würde ich eventuell ein "Abwertungssystem" vorschlagen, also an der Endnote wird dann eben etwas abgezogen, eben weil sie laut ist, oder sehr heiß wird oder sonst was, nur eben ganz am Ende. So kann jeder User dann genau sehen, ob das für ihn relevant ist oder eben nicht und so seine eigenen Note ermitteln.

Für mich persönlich ist 10 Sone schon mehr als daneben, da ist es fast egal, ob die Karte 10% schneller ist.
Und eventuell denken andere aus so.

Mach doch mal eine Umfrage zu dem Thema, Raff.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Oktober 2011)

FreezerX schrieb:


> Ich finde ihr solltet die SSD Bewertung wesentlich näher an der Realität durchführen. Vielleicht interessiert jemand für die Bootzeit mit einer SSD? Oder ein Benchmark Parcours in dem die Leseleistung durchleuchtet wird, anhand von Spielen, Musikdateien, und Programmstarts.


 
Guck mal, ob du jemanden kennst, der die 09 als Premium hat. Da wurden eine ganze Reihe von Spielen und z.T. auch Anwendungen mit Ladezeiten getestet - und obwohl es sogar ein Vergleich SSD gegen HDD war, wurden nur äußert geringe oder gar keine Vorteile ermittelt. Unterschiede zwischen verschiedenen SSDs zu messen, wird nur bei sehr wenigen Programmen möglich sein. Ich habe zwar weiter oben auch nach abwechslungsreicheren Tests gefragt, aber nüchtern betrachtet muss man sagen, dass Bootzeit und ein-zwei theoretische Tests (Leseleitungs, ggf. Schreibleistung verschiedener Dateigrößen, enventuell mit verschiedener Komprimierbarkeit) das höchste der Gefühle. Für mehr müsste es jemandem gelingen, diesen omniösen, subjektiven Geschwindigkeitsschub in harte Zahlen zu fassen.
(und die Bootzeit ist auch noch ein wirklich Tester-freindlicher Parameter. Denn sie ist vergleichsweise lang und nicht automatisch erfass-/reproduzierbar - aber gerne mal leicht schwankend, so dass man für einen Fehler <5% 4-5 Bootvorgänge messen sollte. Nimm noch ein paar Fehlmessungen dazu, weil mit-Stopuhr-warten echt dröge = fehleranfällig ist und du bist pro Testkandidat bei min. 10 Minuten allein für diesen einen Wert. Nach 2+ Stundenmessung für eine Marktübersicht müssten die Werte dann noch alle eingetippt und ausgewertet und interpretiert und in schöne Diagramme und schönen Text gefasst werden. Da ist -ohne Umbaumaßnahmen, die aber nur einmal pro Kandidat für alle Messungen anfallen- wenigstens ein halber Arbeitstag, bei Problemen ggf. auch mal ein ganzer, weg und der Output entspricht vielleicht einer Viertelseite...)




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Dann würde ich eventuell ein "Abwertungssystem" vorschlagen, also an der Endnote wird dann eben etwas abgezogen, eben weil sie laut ist, oder sehr heiß wird oder sonst was, nur eben ganz am Ende. So kann jeder User dann genau sehen, ob das für ihn relevant ist oder eben nicht und so seine eigenen Note ermitteln.


 
Ein Abwertungssystem würde genauso dem 60/20/20-Schema widersprechen, das PCGH für JEDEN einzelnen Test iirc seit der Erstausgabe nutzt.
(und Grafikkarte gehören da fast noch zu den weniger kritischen Fällen. Bei Mainboards oder Gehäusen finde ich die Endnoten wesentlich sinnloser)
Einzige realistische Option wäre imho einer Verlagerung der Lautstärkemessung (und ggf. auch des Verbrauches) von "Eigenschaften" zu "Leistung", so dass sie angemessen gewichtet werden können. Da gab es aber iirc. mal eine Umfrage zu und Leistung sollte Rechenleistung bleiben.
Vermute auch mal, dass es für die Redakteure sonst schwer wird, eine faire "Eigenschaften"-Note zu errechnen. Sone kann man gut an Zahlen koppeln - aber wieviel OC ist eine "1"? Und in welchem Notenverhältniss steht die Kartenbreite zur Software-Spannungseinstellung,...


----------



## axxo (9. Oktober 2011)

Ich weiss nicht ob es schon erwähnt wurde, aber euer SSD Special und vor allem dessen Testergebnisse spiegeln genau das Gegenteil von dem wieder, was man so in diversen Foren,auch hier im Laufwerksunterforum, aus den Praxiserfahrungen der User rausliest. Da liegt die Crucial M4 nämlich ganz weit vorne und wenn ich euren Artikel lese würde ich mir die komplett gar nicht kaufen.

Ihr bencht zwar wohl nicht mit AS SSD aber vielleicht hilft ja dennoch ein Blick in diesen Thread hier:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...35594-benchmark-der-hall-fame-ssd-thread.html

damit ein wenig klarer wird, warum ich den SSD Bericht in der aktuellen Ausgabe äusserst fragwürdig finde. Desweiteren wird auf die ständigen Firmware Updates und instabilitäten bei den OCZ Laufwerken komplett gar nicht eingegangen(und ein Blick in die OCZ Foren beweist das diese zahlreich bestehen, ich hatte selbst 2 instabile OCZ sowie eine Corsair SSD mit SF2281 Controller die mit den Power Cycles nicht klar kamen).


----------



## PCGH_Marc (9. Oktober 2011)

Wie viele User vergleichen diverse SSDs bei sich daheim? Hast du bitte ein paar Links, aus denen man durch herauslesen mehr erfährt als durch unser Special?


----------



## axxo (10. Oktober 2011)

Morgen verlink ich dir gerne mal so einiges. Ich selbst hatte schon eine OCZ Agility 3, danach eine Corsair Force 3, die wurde durch eine OCZ Vertex 3 Max Iops ersetzt und da die nach einigen Wochen wie prophezeit in der Schreibleistung erheblich eingebrochen ist hab ich diese durch eine Crucial M4 ersetzt, die mit Abstand viel schneller und vor allem stressfreier funktioniert. Aber das ist jetzt nur meine eigene Erfahrung.

Das die User nicht verschiedene SSDs daheim vergleichen ist schon klar, aber es werden eben z.B. auch hier im Forum die Erfahrungen der einzelnen miteinander an sich ausgetauscht und verglichen.

Ich habe auch gar nicht gesagt das das Special an sich nicht informativ ist, ich wundere mich eben nur über das Ergebnis.

Hier der 639 Seiten Sammelthread mit viel Lob + positiven Erfahrungen mit der Crucial M4 auf den aktuellsten 140 Seiten einfach mal nachlesen: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...g-troubleshooting-und-begriffserklaerung.html , da findest du auch weitere Kritiken zu dem Artikel.

Findest du eigentlich den von mir verlinkten Thread mit den AS SSD Ergebnissen nicht Aussagekräftig? AS SSD testet im Vergleich zu von den Herstellern oft genutztem ATTO meiner Meinung nach unter realistischeren Bedingungen.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (10. Oktober 2011)

Puuuh, ich kann mich bei aller Liebe nicht durch fast 6.500 Postings wühlen. Bei den Tests von uns liegt die M4 im Leisungsmittelfeld zu einem guten Preis, so wie ich das sehe. Das beißt sich mit deiner Aussage, "da liegt die Crucial M4 nämlich ganz weit vorne" und deswegen hake ich nach.


----------



## axxo (10. Oktober 2011)

Ja dann schau doch einfach in den Bench Thread (in meinem vorherigen Post verlinkt) gleich auf der ersten Seite. 
Desweiteren würde ich noch gerne wissen warum im Test nicht die vielen Probleme hinsichtlich Bluescreens etc. der OCZ und Corsair Laufwerke mit Sandforce Controller eingegangen wurde bzw. das nicht in der Wertung berücksichtigt wurde?

edit: desweiteren findet man hier im Unterforum auch noch mehr Threads die meine Aussage bestätigen.

Wie gesagt, war ja jetzt auch kein Angriff oder sonstwas, mich wundern einfach nur die Ergebnisse.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (10. Oktober 2011)

Ich sehe keinen Angriff, ich möchte nur verstehen. Aber vll ist Montag um 00:38h dafür der falsche Zeitpunkt. Zumal SSDs Carstens Fachgebiet sind, ich habe mich schlicht über die Diskrepanz gewundert.


----------



## GoldenMic (10. Oktober 2011)

Schade finde ich das die 6870 Hawk noch empfohlen wird, obwohl sie laut MSI nicht mehr hergestellt wird.
Zum Rest der Ausgabe sage ich morgen nochmal was, da war nochwas, was mir aufgefallen war.


----------



## axxo (10. Oktober 2011)

Ja, ich wäre aber sehr interessiert herauszufinden, wie diese Unterschiedlichen Ergebnisse zu stande kommen, allerdings wäre mir das morgen zu einer humaneren Uhrzeit auch lieber


----------



## GoldenMic (10. Oktober 2011)

Übrigens möchte ich auch dazusagen, das ich von der Note für die m4 etwas überrascht war. Grade wenn man sich den Hall of Fame Thread ansieht.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...35594-benchmark-der-hall-fame-ssd-thread.html


----------



## PCGH_Raff (10. Oktober 2011)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Schade finde ich das die 6870 Hawk noch empfohlen wird, obwohl sie laut MSI nicht mehr hergestellt wird.
> Zum Rest der Ausgabe sage ich morgen nochmal was, da war nochwas, was mir aufgefallen war.


 
Die Karte wird durch einen EOL-Status nicht schlechter. Restbestände und Gebrauchtmarkt, ahoi – da hilft die Info in Einkaufsführer, dass sie sehr gut ist, ebenfalls.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## axxo (10. Oktober 2011)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Übrigens möchte ich auch dazusagen, das ich von der Note für die m4 etwas überrascht war. Grade wenn man sich den Hall of Fame Thread ansieht.
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...35594-benchmark-der-hall-fame-ssd-thread.html


 
Den habe ich auf der Seite vorher schon 2mal verlinkt. Dieser Thread hatte mal ähnliche Ergebnisse wie der PCGH Test, ich hatte damals mit 701 Punkten mit meiner OCZ Vertex 3 120GB Max Iops einen der vorderen Ränge (da war die aber nagelneu, später kam die nicht mehr über 630 Punkte auch wenn man sie hat Idlen lassen über Nacht), als allerdings die neue Firmware für die M4 kam änderte sich die komplette Rangliste zum jetzigen Status.

Das Ergebnis würde mich nicht wundern, wenn PCGH mit der alten Firmware der M4 gebencht hätte, aber in der Tabelle steht ja Firmware 009, also kann es daran auch nicht liegen.


----------



## Čŗăņƙ (10. Oktober 2011)

Ihr habt bei den Kompakt Wasserkühlern die Bilder von den Antec H2O 920 und den Corsair H70 vertauscht


----------



## GoldenMic (10. Oktober 2011)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Die Karte wird durch einen EOL-Status nicht schlechter. Restbestände und Gebrauchtmarkt, ahoi – da hilft die Info in Einkaufsführer, dass sie sehr gut ist, ebenfalls.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff


 
Lieber mal bei MSI nachfragen ob sie die tolle Karte nicht wieder ins Programm nehmen können


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Oktober 2011)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Lieber mal bei MSI nachfragen ob sie die tolle Karte nicht wieder ins Programm nehmen können


 
Wahrscheinlich passt MSI der Kosten/Nutzen Faktor nicht und deshalb haben sie sie aus dem Programm genommen.


----------



## ASD_588 (10. Oktober 2011)

Kan es sein das ihr auf der seite 64 das bild vom H70 mit dem Antek H 20 920 vertauscht habt?


----------



## melgoth (11. Oktober 2011)

*A**SUS Mars II Test mit 2500x1600 ->welcher Monitor* *?*

Ich habe auch schon im letzten 10/2011 nachgefragt welcher (Dell) Monitor bei dem *Video "Multi-Monitor-Manie mit 2x30 Zoll"* verwendet wurde, leider noch keine Antwort erhalten. 

Im neuem Heft habt ihr jetzt die Mars II unter 2500x1600 getestet, leider habt ihr den Monitor nicht erwähnt der zum Zug kam. Obwohl das an dem eigentlichen Testobjekt vorbei geht, aber neben der üblichen Systembeschreibung wäre das auch von Interesse, sind doch Tests die Monitore mit 2500x1600 als Spieletauglichkeit kennzeichen Mangelware. 

Könnt ihr mir daher hier verraten, welcher Monitor das war und wie sich dieser zumindest subjektiv bei den Spielen bewährt hat (Inputlag bzw. Corona und Ghosting-Effekte)? (War das der selbe wie bei dem oben genannten Video) 

Danke!


----------



## PCGH_Raff (11. Oktober 2011)

Servus,

die Benchmarks entstanden in diesem Fall an einem Samsung Syncmaster 305+ Plus. Dieser wird nicht mehr hergestellt, hat sich aber definitiv bewährt – ich nutze ebenfalls ein solches Modell zuhause und kann ihn für alle Zwecke empfehlen. Koronas sind praktisch nicht vorhanden (das Panel verzichtet auf Overdrive), dafür ist es aber nicht so reaktionsschnell wie aktuelle TN-Panels. Ähnliches gilt für den in unseren Videos immer wieder sichtbaren, noch älteren 30-Zöller von Dell, welcher jedoch noch stärker schliert. Im Einkaufsführer listen wir noch zwei 30-Zöller - mit dem sündhaft teuren Eizo Flexscan SX3031W machst du (abgesehen vom Preis eines Gebrauchtwagens) nichts falsch.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## axxo (11. Oktober 2011)

Hallo, immer noch kein Statement zu dem SSD Test?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (11. Oktober 2011)

Der betreffende Kollege ist leider krank.


----------



## turbosnake (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Feedback zur Ausgabe 08/2011*

Ihr schreibt im Artikel " Geheimtipp Profi-Cpus", davon das der Xenon E3-1230 eine IGP abgeschaltet hat
Leider schreibt ihr nicht ob man diese wieder anschalten kann.
Mich intressiert ob das möglich ist.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (12. Oktober 2011)

Wir können nicht schreiben wie man die IGP anschaltet, da dies nicht funktioniert. Die IGP ist "tot".


----------



## turbosnake (12. Oktober 2011)

Danke!
Ich habe ich durch das deaktiviert verwirren lassenn.


----------



## Pater-G (12. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Leute...

Bin seit glaub 10 Jahren Leser der PC-Games und seit vielleicht 5 Jahren regelmäßiger Leser der PC-Games Hardware...
Wieder eine gelungene Ausgabe... 

Vielleicht könntet Ihr, genau wie Eure Schwesterzeitschrift, den "Horn des Monats" vergeben. Anfangen könnte man vielleicht mit
Carsten Spille (cs)? :
Ich habe grad das Special des OCZ Revodrive 3 X2 gelesen...

Ich würde mir ja das Ding gerne kaufen aber : Zitat: " Trotz vierfacher Parallelschaltung beim Revodrive 3 erreichen die
Transferraten im Lesebereich bei "nur" *1,5 Terabyte/s* ihre Grenzen - trotzdem ein beeindruckender Wert"... 
Klingt denn Gigabyte/s nicht auch schön?

Naja, wenn Ihr des Ding nicht haben wollt, Ich nehm eins... 

Macht weiter so Leute, werde Eure Zeitung wohl mal abbonieren müssen...
Mfg Franky


----------



## Sageoflatnam (13. Oktober 2011)

Moin Moin,

ich wollt mal n kurzes Feedback zu der Ashampoo-Software auf der DVD geben:

Core Tuner: Zeigt bei meinen Phenom II X6 nur 4 Kerne an: ist also unbrauchbar-gleich wieder deinstalliert.
HDD-Control: Liest die SMART-Werte von SSD´s fehlerhaft aus! Ich hab vielleicht´n Schreck bekommen als das Programm das erste Mal startete und sofort in roten Lettern da stand: Ihre Festplatte ist in ganz schlechtem Zustand, legen Sie sofort ein Backup an, wahrscheinlich funktioniert die nicht mehr lange! Da ich eine Vertex 2 habe und wie ihr sicher aus diversen Foren wißt diese angeblich recht anfällig sind, war ich erst mal geschockt! Hab das dann aber mit CrystalDiskInfo mal gegengeprüft...und natürlich falscher Alarm: Alles im Lot  Ergo ist dieses Prog auch nur halb-brauchbar...
Wäre es nicht geschickter wenn ihr solche nur eingeschränkt brauchbare Progs gleich weglaßt und dafür lieber seltener was gescheites anbietet? 
Viele Grüße vom Lande aus Herford!


----------



## DOcean (13. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,

*1.*
ich hab ne Frage zu dem Artikel mit der "Lüftersteuerung".

Dort wird geschrieben:


> Allerdings ist die Drehzahl häufig höher als nötig - die blaue Linie(Lüfterdrehzahl) liegt oft über der roten Linie(CPU-Temperatur).



Wie kann ich an 2 Linien, die sich auf unterschiedliche y-Achsen beziehen, was ablesen?

Ich brauch ja nur die eine Achse ändern (nur die Achse nicht die Werte) und schon liegt die die blaue Linie unter der roten.

*2.
*Dem Herrn Chefredakteur  sein Kabelchaos -> IKEA -> SIGNUM
SIGNUM Kabelkanal waagerecht - IKEA Kabelkanal
SIGNUM Kabelsammler - IKEA Kabelsammler

Danke für die Antworten


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Oktober 2011)

turbo94740 schrieb:


> Danke!
> Ich habe ich durch das deaktiviert verwirren lassenn.


 
Die hat Intel selbst deaktiviert, aber frag mich nicht, wie sie das gemacht haben.


----------



## turbosnake (13. Oktober 2011)

Bei einige X3 von AMD konnte man ja auch den 4 Kern wieder aktivieren, deswegen habe ich nachgefragt.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (14. Oktober 2011)

DOcean schrieb:


> *2.
> *Dem Herrn Chefredakteur  sein Kabelchaos -> IKEA -> SIGNUM
> SIGNUM Kabelkanal waagerecht - IKEA Kabelkanal
> SIGNUM Kabelsammler - IKEA Kabelsammler
> ...


 
Das hilft mir leider nicht bei dem Wahnsinn aus externen Platten mit Stromanschluss, USB-Headsets, Webcams usw. Aber danke.


----------



## turbosnake (14. Oktober 2011)

Noch etwas aus Seite 44 schreibt ihr "[...]können die Festplatten ungesunde Temperaturen oberhalb von 40 Grad Celsius[...]", alledings steht hier "Laut Google-Studie erreichen Festplatten bei 42°C ihre optimale Lebensdauer".
Wie kommt ihr also zu der Aussage das diese Temperaturen schädlich sind.


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Feedback zur Ausgabe 08/2011*

Also ich muss leider sagen,
dass ich den SSD Test etwas mager fand... da bekomme ich bei ssd-test.de wesentlich mehr, für umme !!!

Naja, however... ich hab mir nach meiner Recherche in dem Heft und auf der oben genannten Seite jedenfalls die 
OCZ Vertex 3 Max IOPS geholt und bin sehr zufrieden !!!

Muss nur leider in Kürze noch nen neues MB und nen neuen CPU holen, damit ich auch SATA III nutzen kann


----------



## Lios Nudin (16. Oktober 2011)

Warum wurde im Testjahrbuch 2011 bei den 27-Zoll-Displays nicht angegeben, ob Downsampling möglich ist. 

Zuerst dachte ich, dass keiner der Bildschirme Downsampling unterstützt und deshalb die Zeile leer gelassen wurde. Bei dem 24-Zoll-Display Viewsonic V3D241wm-LED wurde jedoch auch extra darauf hingewiesen, dass man ihn auf die Eigenschaft Downsampling nicht getestet hat.

Hat sich bei den 27-Zoll-Displays vielleicht ein Käfer eingeschlichen? Bitte reicht die Werte noch nach. Eine kurze Auflistung, bei welchem Bildschirm 50%/100% Downsampling möglich ist, würde mir schon reichen.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (17. Oktober 2011)

FreezerX schrieb:


> Bei den SSD Tests finde ich die Leistungsbewertung, welche mit 60% über die Note entscheidet äußerst schlecht.
> Drei mal werden 10GB dupliziert, einmal wird rekomprimiert. Wie realistisch!
> Man muss beachten, dass eine SSD einmal gefüttert wird mit Betriebssystem, Anwendungen und einigen Spielen und ansonsten sich nur sehr wenig verändert. Von Interesse ist deshalb insbesondere die Bewertung der realen Leseleistung.
> 
> Ich finde ihr solltet die SSD Bewertung wesentlich näher an der Realität durchführen. Vielleicht interessiert jemand für die Bootzeit mit einer SSD? Oder ein Benchmark Parcours in dem die Leseleistung durchleuchtet wird, anhand von Spielen, Musikdateien, und Programmstarts.


Danke für dein Feedback! Die Gewichtung der Leistung mit 60 Prozent ist PCGH-Standard, daran kann ich allein nichts ändern. Außer den als Benchmark abgedruckten Tests führen wir natürlich auch weitere Messungen durch - und gewichten dabei die Leseleistung deutlich stärker als die Schreibleistung.




axxo schrieb:


> Ich weiss nicht ob es schon erwähnt wurde, aber euer SSD Special und vor allem dessen Testergebnisse spiegeln genau das Gegenteil von dem wieder, was man so in diversen Foren,auch hier im Laufwerksunterforum, aus den Praxiserfahrungen der User rausliest. Da liegt die Crucial M4 nämlich ganz weit vorne und wenn ich euren Artikel lese würde ich mir die komplett gar nicht kaufen.
> 
> Ihr bencht zwar wohl nicht mit AS SSD aber vielleicht hilft ja dennoch ein Blick in diesen Thread hier:
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...35594-benchmark-der-hall-fame-ssd-thread.html
> ...


Hallo,
Wir nutzen auch den AS-SSD und sind uns darüber, dass bei nicht-komprimierbaren Daten die Ergebnisse zu den Herstellerangaben insbesondere der Sandforce-SSDs abweichen, im Klaren. Einer unserer Kopiertests spiegelt das wider.

Dass wir mit keinem Wort auf BIOS-Updates und Probleme eingehen, kann ich indes nicht nachvollziehen wenn ich mir den Extra-Kasten auf Seite 69 des bemängelten Artikels ansehe.




GoldenMic schrieb:


> Übrigens möchte ich auch dazusagen, das ich von der Note für die m4 etwas überrascht war. Grade wenn man sich den Hall of Fame Thread ansieht.
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...35594-benchmark-der-hall-fame-ssd-thread.html


Hallo,
Dabei handelt es sich um einen Einzelbenchmark (das macht den AS-SSD-Test natürlich nicht weniger interessant). Die SSDs danach auszurichten wäre so, als würden wir unser Grafikkartenranking an einem einzigen 3DMark ausrichten. Die HD2900 hat im 3DMark 03 ziemlich gut abgeschnitten…




axxo schrieb:


> Hallo, immer noch kein Statement zu dem SSD Test?


Jetzt ja. Trotz Abgabewoche.


----------



## Z28LET (17. Oktober 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die hat Intel selbst deaktiviert, aber frag mich nicht, wie sie das gemacht haben.


 
Ich gehe mal von einem Lasercut aus, oder?


----------



## leorphee (18. Oktober 2011)

Hi!
Ich lese Eure PCGH nun schon einige Zeit, aber immer wieder wenn ich mir die Grafiken anschaue und die Werte vergleichen möchte von verschiedener Hardware scheitere ich an meiner Rot-Grün-Sehschwäche, gibt es da keine Möglichkeit etwas zu ändern? Soweit ich weiß haben 9 % aller Männer  eine Farbblindheit. Ich kann die Linien kaum auseinander halten und ich bin doch bestimmt nicht der einzige...


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (18. Oktober 2011)

Kannst du das etwas präzisieren, welche Elemente davon betroffen sind? Meinst du die farblichen Hervorhebungen bei Benchmarks?


----------



## leorphee (18. Oktober 2011)

ja, genau die meine ich da stehen unten z.B die Grafikkarten mit einer Quadratischen Farbe und ober sind dann die Benchmarks. 
Blau und Rot kann ich ja noch gut auseinander halten, aber Rot mit Grün geht gar nicht, selbst gewisse Grautöne bereiten mir Probleme. Hat sich da noch nie einer zu geäußert? Na gut ich nehme es mir ja auch schon seid 1 Jahr vor...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. Oktober 2011)

Z.B. bei den Skalierungsgrafiken verwendet ihr Rot, Grün und Orange in sehr ähnlicher Helligkeit. Vollständig Farbenblinde könnten zusätzlich noch mit der blassblauen Linie Probleme bekommen.


----------



## leorphee (18. Oktober 2011)

Es ärgert mich ja schon das bei manchen EGO-Shootern auch die Farben Rot & Grün verwendet werden...

Die Benchmarks werden für mich leider so unbrauchbar, ich hätte aber auch kein Idee wie Ihr das ändern könnt, entweder Grün & Rot in einem Benchmark nicht verwenden, oder andere Farben die schon vom Kontrast her unterschiedlich sind...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. Oktober 2011)

Bei normalen Benchmarkdiagrammen wäre es die "einfachste" Lösung (man müsste das Grundlayout der kompletten Kästen kippen  ), die Legende genauso so zu stapeln, wie die Balken. Denn soweit ich mich erinnere, nutzt PCGH die Farben nur dann, wenn zwei oder drei Balken zu einem Eintrag gezeigt werden sollen. Und die stehen dann immer in der gleichen Reihenfolge übereinander und man bräuchte eigentlich gar keine Farbe (praktisch ist sie schon), wenn die Reihenfolge auf andere Art aus der Legende ersichtlich wird.
Ansonsten halt unterschiedliche Helligkeiten, unterschiedliche Muster (eher schlecht umsetzbar), unterschiedliche Verläufe (eine Farbe von oben, die andere von unten schattieren) oder zusätzliche Symbole.
Lösungansätze gibt es zu hauf -schließlich muss ständig irgendwer irgendwo ein Diagram präsentieren und kann nicht darauf wetten, dass alle im Publikum rot und grün unterscheiden können-, nur elegante Lösungsansätze sind rar.


----------



## leorphee (18. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nicht schön, aber eine Idee, lässt sich bestimmt auch eine Elegante Version finden


----------



## Seabound (21. Oktober 2011)

Aufgrund der Empfehlung im Heft und der Heft DVD gerade die G400 Gamingmouse von Logitech gekauft. Bin sehr zufrieden. Super Artikel von Frank Stöwer!


----------



## ASD_588 (22. Oktober 2011)

könt ihr die leserate u. die schreibrate  in die tabelle schreiben den man muss immer suchen wo die gesuchte SSD im benchmark ist.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (25. Oktober 2011)

Welche? Die maximale? Die sequentielle? Die aus einem der Kopiertests? Alle (dann gäb's wieder gemaule, wir würden Platz schinden und uns vor Arbeit drücken).

 Die maximalen Transferraten gibt's übrigens auch im Einkaufsführer.


----------



## ASD_588 (26. Oktober 2011)

> Die maximalen Transferraten gibt's übrigens auch im Einkaufsführer.


 genau so habe ich es gemeint aber wie ich gerade sehe ist dafür kein platz mehr übrig.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (27. Oktober 2011)

Das Problem hatten wir auch bei den Grafikkarten schon: Wenn da nicht alle Werte stehen, verwirrt das viele Leute, die dann anfragen, warum Produkt X nicht besser als Produkt Y ist, weil gerade in den Benchmarks die da abgedruckt sind, Produkt X vorn liegt. Oder, bei Gleichstand, warum Produkt X und Y nicht gleich sind usw.

Strenggenommen müsste man dann auch die Gewichtung dazuschreiben, weil 500 MB/s im Atto nicht gleichviel „wiegen“, wie 120 Sekunden in unserem Stresstest.

Ich hoffe, du verstehst das Dilemma.


----------



## Aven X (27. Oktober 2011)

Hallo verehrte Redaktion,

hatte die aktuelle Ausgabe irgendwie verpennt und erst gestern geholt, darum gibts erst heute Mecker.

Zum Special "So schnell ist Ihr PC wirklich" : mich würde interessieren, wo die Logik versteckt ist, 23,53% der Grafikkarten User zu ignorieren, aber 7,61 % zu bedienen (Quelle: Poll Welche Grafikkarte nutzt Ihr, Stand Oktober 2011, Werte abgelesen um 13.15 Uhr)

Seite 11 der Printausgabe besagt, die Leistungsklasse der 560/470/6870/5850 ist nicht vertreten, aber die Leistungsklasse der 260-192/450/5750/6750 schon; und in den genannten 7,61 % laut Poll sind sogar die 5770 Nutzer mit drin, die man hier noch abziehen müsste, ergo also einen noch kleineren Personenkreis bedient.

Wäre nett, wenn man an der redaktionellen Weisheit teilhaben dürfte.

Dank sehr.


----------



## pringles (29. Oktober 2011)

Ich hätte auch noch eine Frage, warum sind bei ihrem Test zu den Fertigflüssigkeitskühlern keine Lautstärken angegeben? Für mich ist das ein wichtiger Faktor beim Einkauf.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (31. Oktober 2011)

Das Lautstärkemessgerät befindet sich dauerhaft in der Redaktion, die Wasserkühlungen wurden allerdings extern von einem freien Mitarbeiter getestet.


----------



## ASD_588 (31. Oktober 2011)

> Kan es sein das ihr auf der seite 64 das bild vom H70 mit dem Antek H 20 920 vertauscht habt?


 was ist damit oder habe ich mich getäuscht?


----------



## pringles (1. November 2011)

So ich habe noch mal eine blöde Frage , ich will ja am Gewinnspiel (in den Herbstferien voll vergessen ) teilnehmen, ich würde Antwort, meinen Namen, E-Mail und Adresse zuschicken, muss ich auch eine Telefonnummer angeben oder kann ich das lassen? 
Würde mich freuen wenn heute noch jemand antwortet, morgen isses ja zu spät.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (1. November 2011)

Welches Gewinnspiel denn überhaupt?


----------



## axxo (2. November 2011)

Hier nochmal ein Post aus der Laufwerks Sektion dieses Boards bezüglich der SSD-Tests: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...s510-120gb-viel-zu-langsam-2.html#post3598664


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (3. November 2011)

Darauf wurde bereits eingegangen, aber offenbar wird lieber irgendwo geflamed, anstatt hier mal zu lesen oder zu posten. 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...back-zur-ausgabe-11-2011-a-3.html#post3540234

_edit:
In der kommenden Ausgabe 01/2012 erscheint ein Artikel, welcher sich mit der Benchmark-Problematik auseinandersetzt._


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (3. November 2011)

leorphee schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Wir haben den Vorschlag mal aufgegriffen. Wie findet ihr diese Lösung?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## axxo (3. November 2011)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Darauf wurde bereits eingegangen, aber offenbar wird lieber irgendwo geflamed, anstatt hier mal zu lesen oder zu posten.
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...back-zur-ausgabe-11-2011-a-3.html#post3540234
> 
> _edit:
> In der kommenden Ausgabe 01/2012 erscheint ein Artikel, welcher sich mit der Benchmark-Problematik auseinandersetzt._


 
Also ich wollte alles andere als flamen, ich bin wirklich sehr begeistert davon das es hier die Möglichkeit gibt sich mit den Leuten, die für die Artikel verantworlich sind, konstruktiv auseinanderzusetzen.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (3. November 2011)

Ich meinte auch nicht dich. Aber in dem anderen Thread hat sich's dann ja auch wieder geklärt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. November 2011)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Wir haben den Vorschlag mal aufgegriffen. Wie findet ihr diese Lösung?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Hat sich zumindest andernorts in der Praxis bewährt - solange man nicht mehr als 4-6 Graphen (je nach Zeichengröße und -satz) braucht.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (4. November 2011)

Aven X schrieb:


> Hallo verehrte Redaktion,
> 
> hatte die aktuelle Ausgabe irgendwie verpennt und erst gestern geholt, darum gibts erst heute Mecker. Zum Special "So schnell ist Ihr PC wirklich" : mich würde interessieren, wo die Logik versteckt ist, 23,53% der Grafikkarten User zu ignorieren, aber 7,61 % zu bedienen (Quelle: Poll Welche Grafikkarte nutzt Ihr, Stand Oktober 2011, Werte abgelesen um 13.15 Uhr). Seite 11 der Printausgabe besagt, die Leistungsklasse der 560/470/6870/5850 ist nicht vertreten, aber die Leistungsklasse der 260-192/450/5750/6750 schon; und in den genannten 7,61 % laut Poll sind sogar die 5770 Nutzer mit drin, die man hier noch abziehen müsste, ergo also einen noch kleineren Personenkreis bedient. Wäre nett, wenn man an der redaktionellen Weisheit teilhaben dürfte. Dank sehr.


Für die 11/2011 konnten wir nicht den Poll aus dem Oktober nutzen, da die 11/2011 bereits im September fertig gestellt wurde. Daher haben wir aus dem *September-Poll* die Daten bezogen, steht aber im Artikel. 

Zur Logik: Wie du bei den Grafikkarten siehst, haben wir die Modelle genommen, die mit am verbreitetsten und zudem unterschiedlich schnell sind (damit wie bei den CPUs eine Skalierung von langsamer nach schneller stattfinden kann): Die GTX 570, die GTX 460/1G, die HD 5870 als am meisten eingesetzte Radeon und als Abrundung die beiden beliebtesten DX10-Karten von AMD wie NV, sprich HD 4870/1G und die GTX 260-216. Damit bedienen wir direkt 34,3 Prozent der User die gevotet haben und keine 7,61 Prozent. Weil es zeitlich und in Sachen Manpower unmöglich ist, alle Karten abzudecken, haben wir auf Seite 11 der PCGH 11/2011 zudem aufgezeigt wo sich andere Modelle einsortieren. 

Falls du einen Vorschlag hast, der die gleiche Bandbreite an verbreiteten und überdies unterschiedlich schnellen Karten abdeckt, ohne den Testaufwand drastisch zu erhöhen, dann äußere ihn bitte. Wir sind der Ansicht, anhand der Umfragen eine gute Auswahl getroffen zu haben und somit vielen Usern einen Anhaltspunkte geben zu können.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## leorphee (5. November 2011)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Wir haben den Vorschlag mal aufgegriffen. Wie findet ihr diese Lösung?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Sehr gut und Danke das ihr das berücksichtigt, 
So haben die Grafiken wieder meine Aufmerksamkeit... 
DANKE.


----------



## gamer01 (8. November 2011)

Wollte mich nur mal kurz erkunndigen, ob die glücklichen Gewinner des Gewinnspiels aus dem Heft schon feststehen, oder ob man noch Changen hat zu gewinnen.


----------



## PCGH_Marco (9. November 2011)

gamer01 schrieb:


> Wollte mich nur mal kurz erkunndigen, ob die glücklichen Gewinner des Gewinnspiels aus dem Heft schon feststehen, oder ob man noch Changen hat zu gewinnen.


 
Wir fangen diese Woche mit der Auswertung an und verschicken innerhalb der nächsten 4 Wochen.

Grüße
Marco


----------



## leorphee (4. Dezember 2011)

Es freut mich, die umgesetzten Ideen nun im neuem Helft zu sehen. Danke.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (5. Dezember 2011)

Freut uns, dass es gefällt. Hoffentlich aber nicht nur dir.


----------



## leorphee (6. Dezember 2011)

Die anderen Nutznießer werden es einfach nur erleben, ganz ohne PCGHX. Es hat ja auch bei mir gedauert, bis ich es mal hier geschrieben habe, obwohl es mich schon seit langem stört.


----------

